# Hey Wolfie!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What's that smell!? You smell that?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Something cooking in southern New Hampshire?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think so!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Really?

Should we call the local authorities?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sniff... sniff... sniff...










Wag!


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

almost looks like my sweet snoopy's nose!!!


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

here is my sweet snoopy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I smell it! and it smells goooood!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Mmmmmm........


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

something funny is going on in NH?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> something funny is going on in NH?


With Eric involved? Count on it!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey! That smell is even stronger!

And it's sweet! And it's a big smell, ya know?!

I just found out that the good Karma thing works!

Did you get some of that good Karma over there Wolfie?

ME


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sniff, sniff, sniff......I think I like that smell! (sure beats the smell of the pulp mill in Lewiston, Idaho where I was all weekend!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We did. Finally!! I figured you were pretty much hogging it all .... but, then .... YOU were the one that made the request so I guess that's only fair.

But .... YES!! The good karma that reached us DID do it's thing. Maybe even faster than that which you used. Thanks for sharing, Outbacker Man!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I really need some details here. I sent that good Karma out there and haven't heard the result!!!

I do assume that there will be pictures accompanying the new signature line, when it arrives......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huh?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We did. Finally!! I figured you were pretty much hogging it all .... but, then .... YOU were the one that made the request so I guess that's only fair.
> 
> But .... YES!! The good karma that reached us DID do it's thing. Maybe even faster than that which you used. Thanks for sharing, Outbacker Man!!


 You know me! I am all about sharing! !


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I really need some details here. I sent that good Karma out there and haven't heard the result!!!
> 
> I do assume that there will be pictures accompanying the new signature line, when it arrives......


 How presumptuous! Pictures? Signatures? What is he talking about Wolfster! ?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - - then - - - maybe *WE* should share with these fine folks.

Whatchathink?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well - - then - - - maybe *WE* should share with these fine folks.
> 
> Whatchathink?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well they said the world was going to end in 2012.....

Well it actually ends in 2011.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
That's right..Wolfie is an SOB!
Introducing Puff III!




























WELL!!!! How about that!?

.
.
.
.
.
.

Not to be out-done...Egregg57 would never sit back and let Wolfwood get the upper hand! Absolutely not!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Introducing the Rolling Suite II!!




























HEY fOLKS! THAT'S BANANA MATERIAL!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

A 325FRE!... Looks familiar. We've done over 22000 kms which is about 14000 miles with ours in the last 10 months and we love it! Tows like a dream and the layout is fantastic.

Len


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess we should add our .02 here too, huh?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

























































>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>yes, as it ends up, we are about to earn the name we have both been referred to for many







years!!! We NEVER thought this would happen and we tried really hard for it NOT to. We've loved both of our Outbacks and we've been VERY happy with the quality. Then reality hit - - *BIG TIME*! We actually could find a 5'er that matches well with the Tundra....and for less money but as high (or higher) quality as the Outback....AND we get to stay with the dealer who has been soooooo very good to us over the last 6 years. btw, this same dealer (Campers Inn of Kingston) REALLY went to bat for us on this. They gave us full RETAIL value for Puff II (I don't expect we'd get that if WE sold it!), they sharpened (and REsharpened) their pencils on the pricing for the 5'er, AND they worked with the financing institution. We ABSOLUTELY _*could not ask*_ for more. We do the PDI on Saturday, move Puff II's tires & wheels over to Puff III, and.....wait for the snow to melt so we can bring her home. The Hensley Arrow will be traded in on a Hensley 5th wheel hitch - - so we end up paying 1/2 price for that.

We are soooooo excited, WE CAN'T STAND OURSELVES!!!! <and yes, we did have our's bought before egregg did!! WE WIN!!!>


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!







Glad the cat's out of the bag (so to speak!). She's a beauty. (a little bummed that you didn't go with the Cougar, but that's a personal thing--LOL!!) You will have lots of great times in this lovely trailer. Hopefully you will be able to bring it West someday!!









Kelly


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kelly, you've reminded me.....

Thanks so much to _all of you_ who helped us as we moved through this process of considering a 5'er for the first time. You should also know that the info you shared with us was passed on to Eric as we all proceeded.

btw, Kelly....there will be NO cats camping at Wolfwood...in OR out of the bag


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> A 325FRE!... Looks familiar. We've done over 22000 kms which is about 14000 miles with ours in the last 10 months and we love it! Tows like a dream and the layout is fantastic.
> 
> Len


 Thanks Len! Just received a call from Wolfwood manor! Something about 5vr drag racing! Ha! I am looking forward to find out what its like to tow!

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats Eric!!!

That's a beautiful looking OB!!!

Congrats to wolfie too for making the title official!









Two great looking trailers, and that makes it officially SPRING!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats to both you - what a great way to start the camping season!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome again guys. Welcome to the 5er world and you will enjoy it, unless you dont like better towing and more space.

Cant wait to see them in person.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

NICE Eric!!

Can't wait to see it!!

Many happy safe miles!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

clarkely said:


> NICE Eric!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it!!
> 
> Many happy safe miles!!


 Clarkely! Thank you very much. We are very excited for the season to start! Wolfwood and I have already discussed a maiden voyage and of course I am waiting with great anticipation of the Acadia rally. It is going to be great again!

It was such a great idea in such an awesome location!

Hey! T shirts again? The last ones rocked!

Eric


----------

